

Dell launches the Alienware M11x laptop  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/dell-launches-the-alienware-m11x-laptop-2010022/

======
chipsy
The CPU is benchmarked slightly slower than the 17" Lenovo I got for $500 last
summer(974 vs 1154 on the Passmark CPU Mark comparison - 999 with the upgrade
option), but with much better video, and DDR3. I consider that fairly
impressive for a netbook, even a $799 one.

~~~
Zak
At 4.5 pounds, this is 50% over the weight of a typical netbook.

------
dzlobin
Would be a pretty nice laptop if it wasn't completely hideous

------
sailormoon
I don't see the point. They go on and on about playing Modern Warfare 2 but
surely you need a mouse to play that with any degree of success, rather
diminishing the value of the netbook form factor. And nice comment about
playing it as you fly from NYC to LA, as if that's something the teenagers who
like Alienware computers do every second day - not that you'd have room for
the mouse in economy anyway.

And is that a VGA out port I spied in the video? What on earth is that doing
there? The only conceivable use of VGA out these days is for road warriors
connecting to projectors and I can hardly imagine any salesperson wanting to
bring this monstrosity into a presentation.

And those gaudy, useless LEDs can hardly be good for battery life. Who the
hell buys this kind of thing?

~~~
Zak
I actually find the trackpoint on my Thinkpad to be quite good for gaming.
Like a joystick, it allows infinite rotation without having to pause or
otherwise adjust.

~~~
sailormoon
Maybe so, but this unit has a trackpad!

